# Acer Aspire 5742 potential BIOS update.



## Frantasium (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi. Occasionally, I like to play games on my Acer Aspire 5742 and have never had any problems. Recently, I have noticed my fan hasn't been working as much as it should during games and my PC overheats and shuts down without warning. This is obviously a problem and I thought i'd come here for advice. So, do I need to update my BIOS and how should I go about doing it? Thanks in advance for any replies. :thumb:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Has the fan and vents been cleaned lately?

I don't see any of the updates that address fan or thermal problems.

Fan/vents may have dust debris that is affecting the cooling.

Install HWMonitor and post a screenshot of the program.


----------



## Frantasium (Apr 6, 2013)

makinu1der2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has the fan and vents been cleaned lately?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response, I'll post a screenshot as soon as possible.


----------



## Frantasium (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is the screenshot.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Start a game with HWMonitor running the in background. ALT +Tab back to the program and take another screenshot and post back here.


----------



## Frantasium (Apr 6, 2013)

Oops, here's the new screenshot.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you make sure that the fan and vents are clean?


----------



## Frantasium (Apr 6, 2013)

I plan on cleaning them using compressed air, any advice on how I should do this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dust buildup is certainly the most obvious, but gaming on a unit that is not designed/intended for that purpose also takes it's toll on components.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Using a can of compressed air would be the best method.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html


----------

